
Show HN: AI Generated SEO Articles - sdan
http://sdan.io/aigen
======
dang
Please don't delete and repost the same article. Deletion is for things that
shouldn't have been submitted in the first place.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
sdan
Got it!

------
jimrandomh
The existence of this technology is bad for the world; the content that's
created is a form of pollution. On the other hand, it's a pretty impressive
demonstration of technical ability. I hope this project fails quickly, so that
you can move onto a different, more prosocial one.

~~~
jhwang5
Counter-take. Since the SEO content garbage is currently spewed by hordes of
content writers making little money, a successful AI can help them find a
higher calling.

------
fancyPantsZero
maybe this is actually a good thing if it makes junky SEO articles even more
ubiquitous than they already are. it will force search engines to adapt and
filter out this kind of noise, increasing quality in the long term.

------
tlarkworthy
Wow quite amazing. I am thoroughly impressed with the quality. It seems real.
I wonder, how do you think you are benefiting society with this technology?

~~~
Jommi
Is this an automatically generated comment?

~~~
omgwtfbyobbq
I dunno if that was, but this is. :P

------
djoldman
Search engine algorithms may rank this kind of content highly. If someone
disagrees, then their disagreement is with the search engine, not the content
creator.

One important job of a search engine is to automatically cut through the
"pollution." If it doesn't do that well, then ... it's not such a good search
engine.

------
sdan
Hey everyone, I'm building [https://sflow.io](https://sflow.io) and part of
that includes generating SEO articles to automate the current slow processes
of creating (quite) repetitive media (think: "Best Phone to Buy in March of
2020" type of articles).

~~~
ebg13
> _I 'm building [https://sflow.io](https://sflow.io) and part of that
> includes generating SEO articles_

Honest question, not trying to be rude, but how do you sleep at night knowing
that you're actively making the web^H^H^Hworld worse? I assume you must,
because you have a super handwavy "ethics" section on your site that says
~"we'll look into it". Do you have a vision of the world where your SEO
articles provide net positive value to the public? Or is this just for shits
and giggles, consequences be damned?

[edited: you're right. this doesn't just harm the web]

~~~
sdan
In places like India I know that bribery and misinformation is more widespread
than anyone could ever imagine.

Instead of a writer writing a clickbait article / low quality SEO (written by
someone off-shore) article in 5 minutes, they could generate an article with
our AI (provided they give us quotes, context, etc.) within that same 5
minutes. The difference is that we can iterate on our models and integrate our
cross referencing fact-checking algorithms to ensure we generate meaningful
articles.

~~~
ebg13
> _In places like India I know that bribery and misinformation is more
> widespread than anyone could ever imagine._

> _Instead of a writer writing a clickbait article / low quality SEO (written
> by someone off-shore) article in 5 minutes, they could generate an article
> with our AI_

So you acknowledge that there is something harming the world, and you want to
make that harm even easier to do. And if you can profit from it, so much the
better. Did I get that right?

~~~
sdan
Bribery and misinformation is harming the world. We allow you to have that
same pace of writing, but we generate meaningful articles via our cross-
referencing models.

Otherwise people would write whatever comes to their mind:
clickbait/misinformation without proper cross referencing/fact checking.

~~~
ebg13
I am very disappointed that another human being would pitch SEO spam, and
automated SEO spam to boot, as something positive when we've seen for years
how it rapidly and unequivocally destroys everything it touches. It is spam.
It is pollution.

> _Bribery and misinformation is harming the world._

Spam is harming the world, factful or otherwise.

> _but we generate meaningful articles_

It sure sounds like you generate SEO spam. You even advertise that you
generate SEO spam. Your Show HN title is even "AI Generated SEO Spam".

> _Otherwise people would write whatever comes to their mind: clickbait_

SEO articles are literally scammy clickbait. Therefore, you generate scammy
clickbait. "Fact checking" is orthogonal when your product is SEO spam.

------
flipcoder
Is "AI Generated SEO Articles" the new term for a spam bot?

------
Aaronstotle
Did you ever stop to think if something like this should be built?

~~~
sdan
[https://wordai.com/](https://wordai.com/)

[https://automatedinsights.com/](https://automatedinsights.com/)

------
etaioinshrdlu
It's GPT2 fine tuned on news to my knowledge, then doing an image search to
pair the news with an image.

------
lokl
I hope projects like [http://gltr.io/](http://gltr.io/) can eliminate this
type of content from search results, or at least give me a browser-based alert
when I encounter it.

------
bulldog13
Can someone explain in layman's term what the purpose of this is ?

------
dvfjsdhgfv
My first thought: please don't.

My second thought: let the new SEO war begin! I hope this time the SEO scum
gets annihilated.

------
Mizza
You should be ashamed.

